# The Auratus Appreciation Thread



## Onagro (Jun 9, 2006)

If you have pics of your auratus, please post them!


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

uhoh, which picture to choose!


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Female (?) Blue


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Chris that is an awesome picture!!


----------



## Devin Edmonds (Mar 2, 2004)

My favorite auratus, took the pic through the glass last week so it's kind of dirty/faded


----------



## Onagro (Jun 9, 2006)

Devin Edmonds said:


> My favorite auratus, took the pic through the glass last week so it's kind of dirty/faded


Wow! What morph is that?


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## lorenz0 (Sep 24, 2006)

i always look for new pictures of auratus, great idea. they are honestly my favorite species and have been for years. they were the only frogs i kept after i sold off most of my collection


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Here are some of my Turquoise & Bronze when they were young froglets(over two years ago):
















Steve


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Those Turqiouse and bronze are really nice looking.



Here are my new campana pair. Pretty shy buy neat looking frogs.


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

I miss these guys. Got a few that were all full of nasties. They were 2007 imports. Quite the learning experience on dart frog medicine.

Would love to find more turqiouse and black microspots.


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

Auratus my all time favorites! A few of my Blue and blacks.
Froglets








Mom








Dad


----------



## imitator83 (Jan 5, 2006)

Onagra, what morph is that? Costa Ricans?

I love auratus', as well. I have a pair of Costa Rican froglets and would like to get 2-3 more and put them in either a standard 30 gal or a 40 gal stretch hex, we'll have to see what isn't full when they get a tad bigger. Good topic, everyone! Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Costa Ricans in the wild, where they may be best appreciated;


----------



## Onagro (Jun 9, 2006)

imitator83 said:


> Onagra, what morph is that? Costa Ricans?


Yes, from Limón Province near the Panama border . The male was the one in that "Green and Black Auratus Conundrum" thread a while back and the female was caught at the same time and place as the male. She's a little shy, but she'll come out when there's food involved.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Mar 6, 2008)

*Green and bronze auratus*


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

Anyone seen that new Nike TV ad with the clip of what looks like a green and bronze or black Auratus in it? It is pretty cool!


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

No, but these are going to be my next shoes.


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

lmao i seen those too!, and im getting them [email protected]


----------



## rtobolic (Jun 23, 2007)




----------



## beachbabe18509 (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

Quaz said:


> No, but these are going to be my next shoes.


fk!

I design sneakers. That was my next concept. ahhh i'm still going for it. make em even better


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

At 48 secs 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmaEmEcS ... xt_from=QL


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great pics of wild frogs Mike!!!


----------



## Thinair (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey all,

That auratus in the Nike Sparq commercial is mine! The production company was filming some bits of the commercial in Austin and I got a call at the LPS where I work asking if they could 'rent' a frog. Then they wanted to know if I would come down and supervise the use of it in the commercial... I actually ended up having to make the frog jump for the high speed camera. It only took about six or so takes to get the shot they wanted. However, it was difficult because it was done outside in the wind and 80+ temps so every time I would take the frog out it would hunker down and not want to move. I ended up having to use a spray bottle for moisture and canned air to make it jump...
They told me that the commercial would likely air during American Idol in March... I thought, "Oh well, not going to watch American Idol anytime soon..." Nice to know that it's out there.  The Saul Williams track for that ad is awesome, by the way...


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice thread idea. It would be cool to see these on different species like Tincs, or Pumilio.


----------



## imitator83 (Jan 5, 2006)

Cool info, Carlos. Good commercial, I remember thinking, "Was that a frog in a Nike commercial?" Nice to learn it was.
Scott


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

[attachment=1:3u0xr29k]daddy tb aut 12 kmarch.jpg[/attachment:3u0xr29k][attachment=0:3u0xr29k]tb auratus sized.jpg[/attachment:3u0xr29k]


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

I love the turqiouse spotted auratus. Keep us posted when you have froglets to sell. I had a rough batch of wild ones that came in and they all sucombed to badly rubbed noses, parasites, and worms. I would love to get more and hopefully produce some offspring. Looks like yours are doing good. How long have you had them?


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

Quaz said:


> I love the turqiouse spotted auratus. Keep us posted when you have froglets to sell. I had a rough batch of wild ones that came in and they all sucombed to badly rubbed noses, parasites, and worms. I would love to get more and hopefully produce some offspring. Looks like yours are doing good. How long have you had them?


i got them as offspring originally line from understory , they are quite active and not super shy like my other auratus. damn i get a cluch of eggs once a week but am only getting a tad or three out of each cluch thats good , mind you they only just started breeding and are young still.id have no problem selling a few but if you didnt see im in vancouver canada cites not included shipping alone would be about 200.once i have a dozen hold backs ill probally post a few on canadart.org for sale or better yet trades {have the wantmore virus lol}.understory {mark} has them for sale and is great to deal with im sure he has sent some usa bound.
craig 
ps would ya belive my bud gave these to me for a few santa isabella tricolor tads? i still owe him on that one


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

heres my auratus


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## beachbabe18509 (Oct 29, 2007)

I love the pattern on the last green and black!! looks like diamonds, like poker card diamonds... I want it! lol


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

sorrythat was actually the first froglet i sold this year more to come and that seems to be a common pattern.


----------



## thetattooedone (Mar 26, 2007)

D. Auratus "Microspot". And yes, they're begging for food!


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow I don't know how I missed it when it was first posted, but the diamond spot is awesome. I don't know that I've ever seen one with that pattern -- but you say it's common in yours?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Sounddrive, what morph is the second one down...Canal Zone?


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

yes it seems about 2 out of every 10 i would say have that same or very close to the same pattern. wich is strange cause the mom and dad are all bands. the second one down is a Hawaii-Taboga male thats about 2.5 yrs and calls all the time but i am having trouble finding a female for him.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

I love auratus,they are my favorite frogs.See my slideshow.Link below.......


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

member-s-frogs-vivariums/topic40211.html


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

"Diamond Spotted" one is nice! Like my grandfathers argyle socks! Need one...


----------



## beachbabe18509 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey! Im first on the list for the next diamond patterned froglet!


----------



## Demosthenes (Dec 8, 2006)

sounddrive said:


> yes it seems about 2 out of every 10 i would say have that same or very close to the same pattern. wich is strange cause the mom and dad are all bands.


Both the parents are het for the "diamond" trait. Are they brother and sister or related? It's a cool pattern, don't people on this forum have very mixed feelings about line breeding for a trait? How natural is it for this to occur in the wild? If you have two frogs that are both het for it then it can't be that rare.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

the parents are from two totaly different imports a year apart so the odds of them being related i would say are very slim.


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Demosthenes said:


> sounddrive said:
> 
> 
> > yes it seems about 2 out of every 10 i would say have that same or very close to the same pattern. wich is strange cause the mom and dad are all bands.
> ...


It is just a cool patern ... No one is breeding specifically for a trait ... Just a random , cool happening.. Like the Cobalt with the Mickey mouse on his back...


----------



## bigfatfroggy (Jun 1, 2008)

im gonna have 3 green and bronzes soon!


----------



## bigfatfroggy (Jun 1, 2008)

[attachment=0:31q8v5mw]tmpphp1ullVB.jpg[/attachment:31q8v5mw] 




they are the most bold, cute, active, healthy blue and blacks i have ever seen D. auratus


----------



## Cobra (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's my Auraus:[attachment=1:1dr1d7dx]retry 1.JPG[/attachment:1dr1d7dx]
Here's a couple of my Auratus that always stay together :wink: :[attachment=0:1dr1d7dx]retry.JPG[/attachment:1dr1d7dx]


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Ronnie,the only auratus you have seen is the ones you have :wink:


----------



## bigfatfroggy (Jun 1, 2008)

oh be quiet...ive seen tons of them...in pictures


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

That doesnt count.


----------



## bigfatfroggy (Jun 1, 2008)

they are out like all the time! they are nice and plump. :mrgreen: they eat a lot of food :!: i give them about 70 fruit flies a day


----------



## knuckles4696 (Jun 23, 2008)

well its my first post here.... so here goes. not the greatest pics but these are my to lil ones, from everything ive read here i believe i have a male and female. there pretty close and stay together the majority of the day.









heres my little guy the one i think is male, hes small, slimer and has a very flat back. hes the most secretive of the 2 so im happy i got a shot of him.









the slightly bigger one, the female? (is more plump and has a bump on her back,) for some reason havent taken a shot of her  but ill get one in the next few days.


----------



## bigfatfroggy (Jun 1, 2008)

wow!!!!!!!!! those torcoise and blacks look sooooooo cool!!!!!!!! i wish i knew where to find some


----------



## stoph (May 10, 2008)

D. Auratus Costa Rica (carara)


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

heres my blue and black

[img=http://img27.picoodle.com/img/img27/3/8/18/t_frogs016m_b2b24b6.jpg]


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

heres some better ones of my blue and blacks


----------



## knuckles4696 (Jun 23, 2008)

my campana


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

A great thread for a great species. I'll keep it going with a couple Super Blues:

[attachment=1:12lcftnl]super blue corner.jpg[/attachment:12lcftnl]

[attachment=0:12lcftnl]super blue from above.jpg[/attachment:12lcftnl]


----------



## pyro4fun (Jul 27, 2007)

Here are some pic's of my auratus


----------



## bigfatfroggy (Jun 1, 2008)

i need help trying to manage the size of my pics cuz they are too big to fit on the screen! can any1 help? and my comp wont accept the memory card!


----------



## stoph (May 10, 2008)

My new auratus









in the evening they search comfort between the leaves.


----------



## stoph (May 10, 2008)




----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Guess who is on top?


----------



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

Here are mine, not the greatest picks but I can work on it.


----------



## allyn (Oct 6, 2008)

this is moulder (scully is in the coco hut)


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=746&stc=1&d=1223275982


----------



## stoph (May 10, 2008)

Great pic sNApple


----------



## stoph (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Snapple, is that a Costa Rican?


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

Julio said:


> Hey Snapple, is that a Costa Rican?


yeah

caught this today

before









calling - sorry for out of focus, was pretty hard


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

*Attitude is Everything*


----------



## Ontariofrogger1973 (Oct 18, 2008)

bad A!!! where did u see those shoes? and where can u get them? and are they for raising money for conservation or something???


----------



## stoph (May 10, 2008)




----------



## stoph (May 10, 2008)

We demand food









OMG the big thing moved, run away!


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry for the crappy pic he isnt as bold as the green .


----------



## colb (Mar 13, 2008)

I've only had these little guys for about a month, but I'm having a blast watching them enjoy their new home!


----------



## bksbuddha (Oct 2, 2008)

Finally got a few pics of Hector loaded onto the computer:

So many crickets, so little time:









I haven't even made a dent in these buggers:









That's it, I give up! I'm outta here.









Kinda plain after y'all, but they make me proud.


----------



## bloodraven (Mar 8, 2009)

Here are pics of my first (and so far ONLY) PDF, a D. Auratus, which I believe to be Costa Rican descent, named Artemis



















His temp home...5 gallon









Sees food...









Goes on the hunt...albeit slowly...


----------



## swampfoxjjr (Nov 13, 2007)

Your wonderful animal has quite a bit of damage on his snout area. I would be mindful of infection or any further deterioration were I you. You can use the search feature to locate suitable treatement options should the problem become worse.


----------



## bloodraven (Mar 8, 2009)

swampfoxjjr said:


> Your wonderful animal has quite a bit of damage on his snout area. I would be mindful of infection or any further deterioration were I you. You can use the search feature to locate suitable treatement options should the problem become worse.


He came to me like that and I was told it was scar tissue. I have already been treating it just in case!!


----------



## swampfoxjjr (Nov 13, 2007)

Sounds like you have it well under control. Congrats again on your wonderful animal.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Canal Zone


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

'Capira'


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Thats cool mike, I havn't seen that one before.


----------



## dj98ram (Dec 17, 2008)

These are my two Nicaraguan froglets.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

my little bronze auratus. the littlest out of the 4 I got, but the boldest 
its name is sproing


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Mike, 
those Capira are starting to look really nice now!!


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

Thought I'd bump this thread.

Some Ancons of mine. =)


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Costa Rica froglet:


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

skylsdale said:


> Costa Rica froglet:


Beautiful frog. Glad to see someone posting on this thread again!!


----------



## bloodraven (Mar 8, 2009)

Ok, I know I posted in here already, but would someone be able to tell what region this guy is just by looking at him? I, unfortunately, got him from a broker, and have no clue where he is from originally. I was thinking Costa Rican, but maybe Panamanian. His black is very deep, and his green is very light (like a mint terribillis)


----------



## hyperborean (Mar 30, 2009)

how old is it? i have a panamanian and the black was very deep until about 9 months. also, are you sure it's a male, looks feminine to me. i'd say it looks like a female panamanian to me, if you look at the green on the costa ricans they are a little... idk... greener? that minty color matches my auratus perfectly. again, couldn't know without making sure it's old enough first, plus im no professional, just sharing my opinion.


----------



## bloodraven (Mar 8, 2009)

From what I understand, it is full grown. It is about an inch to an inch and a half long (I'm terrible with measurements). I have also been wanting it sexed, but again, it's hard to do so...how can you tell if it's male or female? Again, I'm pretty sure he is several years old...


----------



## hyperborean (Mar 30, 2009)

well if it's been over a year and the black is still hasn't faded like an old t-shirt, it's almost definitely costa rican. i don't think you can know 100% though without actually talking to the guy who bred them.
as for whether or not it's female, your best indicator is toe pad size. the males will tend to have large, heart shaped toe pads. also if it's an adult and it's pushing 40 mm it's likely a female. auratus don't have very dimorphic sexes, so they 'can' fool you, but a big frog with small toe pads; my best bet would be female. this one you can know for sure though it may take a while. eventually it will either call or lay eggs (probably). they mostly start calling as juveniles and start laying eggs around 2. so, if it's been over a year and there's been no calling (even while playing the auratus call on mistking.com from your comp), female is a solid bet.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*Camapna*


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Nice campana!

Question... Are canal zone and ancon hill the same thing?


----------



## siples (Aug 14, 2004)

The canal zone a friend and I were getting in around 15yrs ago were black with almost neon green wisps running all over their bodys, very beautiful frogs just a wee bit on the shy side. I wish I would have taken some pics.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*Highland Bronze*


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

D. auratus 'Costa Rican' green & black


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

El Cope


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

some old pictures of my breeding pair of auratus pastores. were my beginning frogs, don't have them no more.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

jeeperrs I love your lush planted viv (& the frogs also)


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

a pair of blue and blacks from my breeding group


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

D. auratus 'Costa Rican' 

Couldn't pick my favorite photo...so I decided to post them all!


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

This is my first and only pic  They are still baby's and really shy.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Yet another terrible phone pic from me


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

'Mebalo' Auratus








This is an old pic, bc they are ALWAYS hiding, which makes it impossible for new pics ... 
I will say that this pic doesn't do these frogs justice. Their coloration & pattern is amazing.

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

My first PDF's my Isla Taboga auratus.

Adam


----------



## Soldier17 (Mar 26, 2012)

skylsdale said:


> Canal Zone


I like the smiley face on this one


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Mebalo Auratus


----------



## Fluffypanda (Oct 18, 2012)

tachikoma said:


> Mebalo Auratus


amazing photo, You win!

I have two panamanian greens and three blues.. do you guys have super shy blues? Because mine used to be unseen! but theyve been coming out lately 

will try to post some pics later!


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Fluffypanda said:


> amazing photo, You win!
> 
> I have two panamanian greens and three blues.. do you guys have super shy blues? Because mine used to be unseen! but theyve been coming out lately
> 
> will try to post some pics later!


Thanks! You know these guys used to be quite brave, I have since recently moved them to their permanent tank and now they are ultra shy. When I walk in the front door I see them all dive for cover. And what's of particular interest is that after the lights are out for a couple of hours I check with my flash light and all of them are out! In pitch black!  So not sure if this is normal behavior but they def don't seem to mind the total darkness. I need to get a cam with night vision and see what they do in the night.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

tachikoma said:


> Thanks! You know these guys used to be quite brave, I have since recently moved them to their permanent tank and now they are ultra shy. When I walk in the front door I see them all dive for cover. And what's of particular interest is that after the lights are out for a couple of hours I check with my flash light and all of them are out! In pitch black!  So not sure if this is normal behavior but they def don't seem to mind the total darkness. I need to get a cam with night vision and see what they do in the night.


Are you referencing the Mebalo?
If so, I noticed the same thing. 
In the 1st temp tank, they were out all the time. I built a new temp tank to break down the old one & now I never see them. Ever.
This was almost 6mo ago.

I wonder why that is.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Gamble said:


> Are you referencing the Mebalo?
> If so, I noticed the same thing.
> In the 1st temp tank, they were out all the time. I built a new temp tank to break down the old one & now I never see them. Ever.
> This was almost 6mo ago.
> ...


Yeah it's bizarre how they so rapidly changed behaviors, I literally have not been able to observe them since they have been put into their new tank, and as I mentioned they bolt as soon as I walk in the front door.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

tachikoma said:


> Yeah it's bizarre how they so rapidly changed behaviors, I literally have not been able to observe them since they have been put into their new tank, and as I mentioned they bolt as soon as I walk in the front door.


I agree. 
Since we are just a few of the handful of people that own these, I guess its up to us to figure out


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

And most of the European hobby...

This is actually pretty standard general auratus behavior. Sometimes they can be bold, other times more reclusive. It can depend on a variety of environmental factors, from activity in the room around the tank to relative humidity within the tank (they are generally more active with higher humidity). However, some forms experience pronounced dry/wet seasons in the wild and are much more reclusive during those dry seasons. Triggers in captivity may lead to more cryptic behavior. Also, there are typical periods during the day when they are more active than others...generally early in the morning and late evening. Few auratus populations are known to be out and about throughout most of the day.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

skylsdale said:


> And most of the European hobby...
> 
> This is actually pretty standard general auratus behavior. Sometimes they can be bold, other times more reclusive. It can depend on a variety of environmental factors, from activity in the room around the tank to relative humidity within the tank (they are generally more active with higher humidity). However, some forms experience pronounced dry/wet seasons in the wild and are much more reclusive during those dry seasons. Triggers in captivity may lead to more cryptic behavior. Also, there are typical periods during the day when they are more active than others...generally early in the morning and late evening. Few auratus populations are known to be out and about throughout most of the day.


Thx for the info Ron.
Why would their behavior change so suddenly & and last for so long just bc a tank was changed? I could see a short term response to a changed enviroment & if one us experienced it, but it appears that both of us are getting the same response. It couldn't be coincidental when both situations are similar could it?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

It's hard to say. I've had similar happen: I had "Super Blues" when they first hit the hobby. Kept them in one tank and they were always out and active. Put them in another tank that I assumed would be more suitable for them long term...hardly ever saw them again. Might be similar as your situation. _D. auratus_ is strange that way, and I'm surprised that it is so often recommended as a great "beginner frog." In my experience, they are a fairly cryptic group of Dendrobatids.

One of the few exceptions I've heard about this behavior is regarding one of the Colombian auratus talked about in this issue of Leaf Litter, where frogs were seen perching on rocks in the middle of the day near the beach. But generally, if you talk to people who have looked for them in the wild, it consists primarily of turning over logs and rocks to find them.


----------

